# Coopers Recultured Yeast Vs Wyeast 1056



## juzz1981 (1/12/10)

Just curious, is there any/much difference between 1056 and the coopers liquid yeast?


----------



## Bribie G (1/12/10)

Chalk and cheese. The American Ale yeast 1056 gives super clean finish, the Coopers is just the opposite with ester production (Bananas or Pears depending on ferm. temperature). I could imagine that an American Pale Ale done on Coopers Yeast would turn out a very fruity and interesting beast indeed B)


----------



## juzz1981 (1/12/10)

BribieG said:


> Chalk and cheese. The American Ale yeast 1056 gives super clean finish, the Coopers is just the opposite with ester production (Bananas or Pears depending on ferm. temperature). I could imagine that an American Pale Ale done on Coopers Yeast would turn out a very fruity and interesting beast indeed B)



Thanks, That's good enough for me, 

Cheers


----------



## goatherder (1/12/10)

BribieG said:


> Chalk and cheese. The American Ale yeast 1056 gives super clean finish, the Coopers is just the opposite with ester production (Bananas or Pears depending on ferm. temperature). I could imagine that an American Pale Ale done on Coopers Yeast would turn out a very fruity and interesting beast indeed B)




I've made plenty of APAs, golden ales and American wheats with Coopers yeast recultured from the bottle. It's my goto yeast for hop driven summer ales - it chews through a ferment in 3 days flat and leaves a nice dry, balanced finish. Ferment it around 18 deg and the esters are subdued enough not to be overly noticeable through a decent hop bill. It may not be a style perfect comp winner but it's very convenient for its availability, fast ferment and good flavour profile.


----------



## Kai (2/12/10)

I used to brew almost exclusively with Coopers yeast. Agreed that it can come out a lot cleaner than one might expect, but it always had a penchant for throwing up diacetyl over the first few weeks of bottle conditioning.


----------

